# Managerial positions and degree requirement



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it true that having a degree is a must to get visa for a managerial position?


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Is it true that having a degree is a must to get visa for a managerial position?


Hi,

When I got my visa and according to TECOM, if your job title has "Manager" in it then you require a degree, you'll need to get it attested and I also needed mine verified by the Ministry of Foregin Affairs in the UAE.

As always, depending on which way the wind is blowing, this could vary


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Arghh! This is going to throw a monkey wrench in my plans.
I have years of "account management" experience for a fortune 500 company and not finishing the degree would wipe all that away?

What are my options people, other than just finishing the degree ofcourse.


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately to be a "Manager" you need a degree. One of the most backward things I have ever heard of, and I really can't see any reason for it.

In this day and (western) age, degree doesn't mean experience.

Anyway. Simple way around it... don't have "Manager" in your title, and do the job anyway. Unless of course they bring in a new rule which caps your salary unless you are a "Manager".


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Is it true that having a degree is a must to get visa for a managerial position?



For you I suggest to work in Zones , like Media Free Zone SAIF, Dubai Airport Free zones, they donot have this degree requirement. 

Alternatively you can get the visa with other title , check the profession code list and find the title without manager like for example go for Chief Financial Officer instead of General manager- Finance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No it's not.

YOU DO NOT NEED A DEGREE TO GET A MANAGERIAL ROLE.

I know this cos I don't have any A levels, let alone a degree, and I had a very senior position at a major semi-gov organisation.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No it's not.
> 
> YOU DO NOT NEED A DEGREE TO GET A MANAGERIAL ROLE.
> 
> I know this cos I don't have any A levels, let alone a degree, and I had a very senior position at a major semi-gov organisation.


No Andy , it is only because Labour Department regulations are not applicable to you. For all those you will get the labour card need to have degree for managerial post visa.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why are Labour Department regs not applicable to me?

As I said, I know I don't have a degree and I went on 20+ years (showing my age there) of experience FTSE100 companies.

I was never asked for it, but my job title was "Manager Sales and Accounts - Europe"


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Why are Labour Department regs not applicable to me?
> 
> As I said, I know I don't have a degree and I went on 20+ years (showing my age there) of experience FTSE100 companies.
> 
> I was never asked for it, but my job title was "Manager Sales and Accounts - Europe"


Dear Andy, 

Labour department regulations are not applicable to all those who are working in Government / semi government / zones/ special zones/ investment authorities / and some other areas. 

Further for all those who are currently holding the manger visas (and are not working in above given areas ) and are in key post but not having the degree , their visas will not be renewed. The only one way they have to pay AED 3,000/- for waiver fee. But this fee is also applicable for renewel cases only but not for first time visa affixing.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So the answer to the original question is not "No" then, it is - as is always the case here - depends!

I'm sure if Timberwolf78 talks to the HR department of his prospective employer then they'll sort it out!


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So the answer to the original question is not "No" then, it is - as is always the case here - depends!
> 
> I'm sure if Timberwolf78 talks to the HR department of his prospective employer then they'll sort it out!


Yes , thats why I recommended him to go for zone visas , his prospective employer may have any business there and can arrange visa from that.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Andy. Hubby has no degree and is an Operations Manager. So the answer is, 'No, not necessarily, but maybe sometimes.' Which is pretty much the answer to every question you could ask in Dubai.


----------

